#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  收容所裡安樂死的真相

## 狼王白牙

請按滑鼠右鍵儲存

雖然沒有指出地點,不過應該可以讓大家知道這種事是存在的

這是日本某收容所的情況(連結)

後續報導(連結)

----------


## Wolfang

歸咎所以今日會有著麼多的流浪狗 
有多少是自己本身就不願意待在家中而逃出來的？ 
我想應該不多吧！ 
人養狗本來就不是只有三分鐘熱度，你決定養他，就必須照顧及愛護牠， 
他也是生命。 
三分鐘熱度一過，就忽略他了，時間久了，就會認為他會礙手礙腳的， 
到最後就把他「放生」了－「造就」今日街頭流浪狗。 
那流浪狗咬人了，誰管？公所； 
如何處置？收容所； 
在收容所裡沒人要？安樂死。 
就這樣反反覆覆，難怪影片結尾會說：「根據官方統計，台灣公立流浪動物收容所，每年至少『安樂死』五萬隻動物........」一點也不為過。 
------------------------------------- 
另外，這個場景真的是在日本嗎？

----------


## 狼王白牙

流浪動物問題與國民道德守法精神有絕對的關係 

解決這個問題是要管理人而不是管理狗

----------


## LSI狼

也許多人都有著領養的動物不是從小開始養不會聽話，受傷生病或是因為是表現不佳才被趕出去等等的想法，所以不敢領養，但其實這些也是有很乖跟人很親的狗，且年紀較長的狗比起幼犬是好養的多，所以其實領養動物應該在國內多多宣傳一下，新聞也不要只報一些政治社會新聞，盡量多報一些這類的好狗代表，也可以對大眾及下一代產生潛移默化效果。

----------

